# Anyone have Christmas pics yet?



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Lets see your Christmas Card Pictures! 

Ill start: lets just say that my horse and puppy wouldn't cooperate well but we got a pic  haha










or


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is ours!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! Rustic, I love your horse... TOOO CUTE!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here are mine:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you! Your picture is adorable!!!
Karley, yours is cute too!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yes the first day it snowed here we did ours -- our whippet didn't want to stay in my husband's arms, but it all worked out!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww! Beautiful picture hoofprints!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!

Everyone else's are so cute too! I love Christmas, we don't get snow... i wish we did!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh wow, great pictures everyone!! 

... Aww, I want to get married and take pictures with my husband and our horses on our dream farm ... *sigh* ....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Me too Jubilee!!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww thats adorable dun!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

cute pics every one!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Karley, LOOOOOVE your aussie!!!  I have 3 black tris (2 are minis, although one of them may have outgrown the mini status lol) and a red merle (mini). Aussies are the best 

Everyone else, great photos!!!

I'm hoping to get ours done this week.... planning on setting up our tree outside, and hubby and I holding our two mini fillies, each wearing a Santa hat and garland around their necks  I'll share once we do it


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

CheyAut, Thanks! We love her too ... we are actually painting the barn where i keep my horse and she rubbed all up on the paint and that is why her coat is flecked with white ... lol we laughed. My friend has her mom and we were so lucky to get the pick of the littler (except they kept the blue, who is Roxy's best friend) ... anywho im excited to see your pic


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, my mini aussie male looks just like yours Karley except with out the face and chin white! He looks to be about the same age as yours too, finally getting his adult coat. He has white feet and a white chest also. I also have a red merle mini female. I would love to get picks like those with my husband and my horse but my husband won't cooperate. He hates my horse! I guess he is jealous because my horse Cliff was my first love.


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Another mini owner here! Black tri *****, 5 1/2 months old... she's my first, but definitely not my last.

Lovely photographs everybody =). Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww
Everyone has a Chrissy pic except me.....*sob*


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

i love the photos, they're all so cute ;p


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

how cute a mini .. Roxy is a normal size ... my husband is 6'4" so thats why she looks little and i have big ol heels on


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Farmpony your son is soooooo cute!!! and your collie is stunning! we have a rough collie as well, although sadly she is very scraggly-looking atm as she's shed all her winter coat, and not as fluffy as yours, she shrunk to about half her size, hehe.:lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Farmpony your son is soooooo cute!!! and your collie is stunning! we have a rough collie as well, although sadly she is very scraggly-looking atm as she's shed all her winter coat, and not as fluffy as yours, she shrunk to about half her size, hehe.:lol:


Ahhh...thanks.... I think you are the first one I've talked to that has a collie. I had no idea they were such a "rare" breed to own anymore... We took him to the Christmas parade last night and everybody around just had to pet the "lassie" dog... It was funny because it was snowing and everyone walked away with huge masses of white fur stuck to their gloves!


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

K so this was just after I did a charity santa run, my horse still recognised me when I called her over to the fence, despite being top to toe dressed as santa.


----------

